

React Relay Release Date - lkurtz
https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/86836c885d18664307beb52f3a8891a8ef569662/npm-react-codemod/test/class-test2.js#L25

======
Rygu
For people who want to find out how their components can be hooked up to
Relay, checkout React Transmit: [https://github.com/RickWong/react-
transmit](https://github.com/RickWong/react-transmit)

It's basically Relay but using more powerful and generic Promises instead of
GraphQL.

